

TechCrunch: Google Swooping In to Save (Or Confuse) Yahoo?  - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/27/were-sorting-through-some-crazy-googleyahoo-rumors/

======
fiaz
I would say that Google is trying to ensure the deal happens.

Microsoft + Yahoo = slow frankenstein of a monster

Google will be more nimble against such a threat. It's already nimble against
Microsoft and Yahoo as separate entities.

